

YouTube API v3 removes video duration, view count and results sorting - yvoschaap2
https://code.google.com/p/gdata-issues/issues/detail?id=4294&can=1&q=status%3Awontfix&sort=-stars&colspec=API%20ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Stars%20Summary

======
yvoschaap2
The #1 most starred "wontfix" issue with the new YouTube API:
[https://code.google.com/p/gdata-
issues/issues/list?can=1&q=s...](https://code.google.com/p/gdata-
issues/issues/list?can=1&q=status:wontfix&sort=-stars&colspec=API%20ID%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Stars%20Summary)

